# Corks for wine



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 7, 2005)

Is it acceptable to use the Altec Tasting Cork to complete the process and bottle my wine?? even it is more expensive, I want to make it very user friendly for my family and friends to drink the wine. I will age in the carboy.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 8, 2005)

No. Those corks are not for aging wine, or even short term storage. They are for tasting only so that the bottle can be opened and shut over and again. You need to use George's corks. Use the 1.5" if you have a hand corker, the 1.75" if you have a floor or bench model.


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 8, 2005)

Why not use screw-top bottles? George has them for $15 a dozen. Metal screw caps...$.10. A little more expensive than corking recycled bottles, but definitely user friendly.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 8, 2005)

Good idea. I have alot of wine in screw caps and never turn the usable ones down.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 11, 2005)

ok, new question...Can you cap a bottle of wine??


----------



## masta (Sep 11, 2005)

No....normal cork finish wine bottles can not be capped but champagne bottles can be with a special sized 29 mm crown cap.This is because they have a lip like a beer bottle.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 11, 2005)

You can put wine is screwtop bottles.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 11, 2005)

The reason that I ask is that I recently received from a friend who owns a Mexican restaurant, so far, 48 bottles (330ml.) of green Mexican soda called sangria. The bottles are cute and look like a mini wine bottle and originally came capped. Either I can find a cork or just cap them again.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 12, 2005)

Having just bottled a VR Chianti, I notice that a few of the corks have leaked 
a couple of drops. It looks like they are leaking through the cork rather than 
around the edge.These are not George's corks so it may be a quality cotrol 
issue. 

The question is do I leave them and make sure they are the first to be used 
or should I recork them? Will they stop leaking over time?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi In The Pines said:


> The reason that I ask is that I recently received from a friend who owns a Mexican restaurant, so far, 48 bottles (330ml.) of green Mexican soda called sangria. The bottles are cute and look like a mini wine bottle and originally came capped. Either I can find a cork or just cap them again.




You can buy new caps and a capper from George for cheap. I have put wine in capped beer bottles, same difference, no problems.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 12, 2005)

ok, thanks Hippie


----------

